# Configuration d'Outlook pour iCloud sur PC



## webshop2 (24 Mars 2021)

J'ai installé iCloud, je m'y suis connecté.

Quand je coche la case Outlook pour la synchronisation des calendriers et des contacts, j'ai un message d'erreur qui m'empêche de valider la synchronisation

"Votre configuration n'a pas pu démarrer en raison d'une erreur inattendue (0x800706ba)"

Je ne sais pas de quoi il s'agit


----------



## phil585 (23 Janvier 2022)

bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème et je ne trouve pas la solution. C'est réglé chez vous???


----------

